# Need help on buying a set of Chains?



## buckshot464 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a few very steep driveways, they are pavement and without chains I can't get up the hill after the first pass. I am going to get a pair of chains but after looking there is a lot of different options out there.
Here is the ones I was looking at, what do you guys think? Are they to aggressive for pavement? 
They are the ones down the bottom, Here is the link
3328ASCAM

Aquiline Talon™ 6mm Single Truck Tire Chain

http://www.tirechainsrequired.com/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp?Search=Yes&sppp=9999


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

There is something wrong with your link as when we click on it it goes to the webpage with chains but not to the pair you are looking into. Having run chains for 35 years and realizing that 85% of all the chains made nowadays are made in CHIINA....................... that sucks and they do too.. They are soft and dont last well at all............... buy Pewigg chains made in Austria with case hardened cross links with V bars on them and you will go up those hills like it was July!!!! They are around a hundred bucks and last 5X as long as any of those Chinise BS................... Even "Canadian Tire" sells chains
all over the North Country made in CHINA


----------



## buckshot464 (Feb 26, 2010)

where can a get a set of pewag v bar chains?


----------



## Fairfax F150 (Dec 16, 2002)

V-Bar Chains can scratch the hell out of asphalt if they slip. Also, when not slipping, they will leave little indentations in the asphalt. Instructions for V-Bars say only use when icy. You should get the traction you need without the V-Bars.


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

buckshot464;1194157 said:


> where can a get a set of pewag v bar chains?


I am looking as well and would love to find some here in New England. The only online I could find wanted $240 per set.


----------



## buckshot464 (Feb 26, 2010)

Brimfield I ended up getting these chains from glacier
case hardened and came highly recomended

V-Bar Single Tire Chains TRC253 -Glacier V-Bar Single Tire Chains - Set
of 2*

http://www.truckntow.com/

112 dollars


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

chains seem like a good idea but i wouldnt want to end up damaging a customers driveway and have to fix it in the spring


----------



## spy0068 (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.tirechain.com/


----------



## buckshot464 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would rather not get stuck , if the snow is deep enough for chains you won't scratch up the driveway.


----------



## BenB (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a long steep driveway way and use laclede v bars but I have a gravel drive and leave my truck chained up all winter, I do a neighbors paved driveway and haven't had any trouble. Vbars definitely grip best on ice and around here the paved driveways seem to get glazed with ice worse than gravel.


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

buckshot464;1198436 said:


> Brimfield I ended up getting these chains from glacier
> case hardened and came highly recomended
> 
> V-Bar Single Tire Chains TRC253 -Glacier V-Bar Single Tire Chains - Set
> ...


I will give em a try and Ben B I totally agree paved ices up alot more than paved. Noticed this the first year we got paved. But paved is better overall, smow melts quicker


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I live in NH with a 700' steep driveway...I use SCC Cable chains and they do not rip up the pavement. Not as good traction wise compared to vbar chains but I have yet to slip while plowing with my Jeep using OEM tires. They run ~ $90 on amazon.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

If you're going to spend $90 on chains, spend the extra and buy real ones not cables. 

Read Tirechain.com - don't ever spin your wheels with chains on- that is what damages the driveways and wears them like mad- keep them on tight and drive slow, under 30mph for long life from them.
Several US made chains companies- Laclede, for example. Been using them for several years- not sure the brand of my primary set (have 3 sets - can chain all 4 with all seasons size and rears for snow only size) and enough cross links and clips to rebuild them for ever.
V-bar will last longer and give better traction on ice. square link would be my next choice - next better traction and life followed by normal twisted link chain.
You also want to keep some "monkey links" with you whenever you run chains- they are self closing emergency repair links. 
eBay can be a great place for chains at good prices- just be sure to check the sizes tire they fit before you buy.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been using cable chains for 5 years on light vehicles and never had an issue. My neighbor runs vbars on his truck and tears up his driveway. It's hard not to tear something up when you are running downhill and hit ice - his will dig in and destroy pavement, mine will not.


----------

